# African Dwarf Frog



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I had two African Dwarf Frogs die now, and they showed the same symptoms; twitching and erratic swimming motion. I researched this online and found that it could be caused by a lack of UVB? Some sites I went to said that ADFs need UV lights, is this true?


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

have never heard it mentioned here before or in any of the care sheets i googled..many people here do keep them without uv lights,maybe some of them will comment. i tried keeping 2 of the frogs,1 disapeared and 1 just randomly died 1 day showing no signs why he died so i gave up on keeping them for now


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

No they don't need UV light to live, my frog only has LED lights and he is fine.

How long have you had the frogs? Were they trying to jump out of the water? What do you feed them? How often do you feed them? What is the temp of your tank?


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

I had the frog for two and a half months, they were not trying to jump out of the water. I fed them bloodworms, every other day. The tank was at 78 for the first two months, but I switched heaters, so it was at 82 Fahrenheit.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

http://flippersnfins.yuku.com/topic/993#.URKalKVE52s


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

No, those are not the symptoms, I think it could have been some sort of fungus. Thank you though.


----------



## Lizdu (Dec 17, 2012)

You should check on the Guide to ADF Care thread.


----------



## AlphaBetta1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Will do.


----------

